# Water Pan Rusted



## OldNSlow_USMC (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello! I have a Masterbuilt MES 140/S, model number: MB21072719 smoker. Unfortunately, I have neglected the water pan and it is now rusting. My first course of action was to check for a replacement pan, but have come up empty so far. So, is there a way to treat the rust and apply a protective coating (paint) that is food safe? This is the pan that filled with apple juice. Any recommendations on food safe paints?


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

I use a disposable aluminum pan for a water pan. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2020)

I agree with Jim just place it inside of the old water pan for support.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks Jim.

warren


----------



## smokin_willie (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m new to the forum, but  I would say disposable disposable aluminum is definitely sufficient. If you are set on wanting to do something stainless, take a look On Amazon or elsewhere for a restaurant 1/6th pan or 1/9th pan. I’m not sure if I’m allowed to share the link here but mods if this isn’t allowed just let me know and I’ll take it down immediately.
Winco Anti-Jamming Steam Pan, 1/6 by 4-Inch, Standard Weight


----------



## bill1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Unless you boil this pan past the point of dry, the inner surface will not exceed 212F.  Just about any spray paint will work just fine, prevent further rust, and not outgas after initial drying/curing.  The typical acrylic or enamel spray paint is considered hygienic grade in the food industry because after drying/curing they can be wiped clean with typical ammonia or bleach disinfectants without breaking down.  

True "food-safe paints" are available and are intended for long-term food storage directly against their surface.  They exhibit extremely low bisphenol-A outgassing.  Several are available from Rust-Oleum.  If you're one to worry about BPA from a water bottle, then you might want to consider them.  But if you're one to lick up a ketchup spill whether it's on your painted patio table or car trunk lid, then they seem to me as overkill.  Or at least that's my opinion,  and I consider myself quite conservative, safety-wise, and have even been ridiculed for such on this forum.  

This is all assuming you'd like to keep your unit "stock", including its waterpan.  It's also true there are plenty of worthy substitutes if you prefer to "customize".  My last cook was on my gas grill and used an 8" square baking pan from Walmart.  Since I like water pans, my motto is to get the biggest pan that will fit in the area you've got to give it.  The water gets to 212F quickly and then slowly evaporates from the surface.  The larger that surface area, the more moisture/humidity you're putting into your cooker.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

smokin_willie
 Dude its quite alright to share links like that. Esp if your helping someone out.
Jim


----------



## mike243 (Dec 29, 2020)

Mine is stainless, early model 40", I wouldn't recommend paint no matter what kind it is, foil what you have and it wont never leak even if it has holes,


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 29, 2020)

OldNSlow_USMC said:


> Hello! I have a Masterbuilt MES 140/S, model number: MB21072719 smoker. Unfortunately, I have neglected the water pan and it is now rusting. My first course of action was to check for a replacement pan, but have come up empty so far. So, is there a way to treat the rust and apply a protective coating (paint) that is food safe? This is the pan that filled with apple juice. Any recommendations on food safe paints?


What material is the pan made of?  Is this  corrosive rust as in surface pitting or thru-wall holes, or are you just seeing surface rust?  With some elbow grease you could clean it with a Scotch Brite or some fine wet/dry sandpaper and then oil and season the water pan.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thirdeye is right...a picture would sure be nice.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 31, 2020)

If your pan is the type that looks like a German platform toilet, I recently saw that MB sells them for only $6.99, which came as quite a surprise to me.  (although they were out of stock yesterday.)  So replacement might be a lower priced option than a rattle can or a roll of Al foil.  

Note I didn't check their S&H charges so grain of salt etc.


----------

